# bash - Script aus Script starten -> Aufgehangen



## ElDoc (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo.

Ich habe hier ein kleines Problemchen, wo ich nicht mehr weiterkomme.

Folgende Problematik:
Ich möchte gerne ein bash-Skript innerhalb eines bash-Skriptes starten.
Das ganze sieht wie folgt aus:

```
#! /bin/bash

output1="$(./our_server start)" &
echo "$output1"

exit 0
```

Anfangs startete dieses Script zwar das Serverscript, beendete sich aber nicht, so dass ich nur mit CTRL-C aus der Geschichte rauskam.
Nachdem ich das "&" hinten angehangen habe, startet nun das Script folglich im bg, und die shell steht mir wieder zur Verfügung.
Dummerweise läuft das Script aber immer noch mit, weshalb ich keine Ausgabe von dem 

```
echo "$output1"
```
bekomme, da das Script ja gar nicht bis dahin weiterläuft.

Wie also bringe ich nun dem Script bei, dass das Serverstartscript gestartet werden soll und dann bis zum "exit" durchläuft?

Bin über jede Hilfe erfreut und bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus.

Ach ja...
Das System ist Suse Linux Enterprise Server 10.

Gruss,
Doc


----------

